# The Colbridge mariners.



## bekbot

Hello, I'm new to this forum and would appreciate any help anyone can give me.
I will just put everything I know in the hope anyone can help me.

My great great great grandfather was Nathaniel Colbridge (b.1819 Thorne), he appears on the 1861 census on a 97 tonne schooner in falkirk. I recall a website from a year or so ago that I cannot find that talks about Nathan being the owner of a 97 tonne boat that was the largest ever built in its shipyard. I can't remember any other details I'm affraid.

My great great grandfather was William Colbridge (b.1847 Thorne). He was also a master mariner and appears on the 1881 census as the master of the SS West Riding docked in Monmouthshire. William recieved a medal in the late 1880s/early 1890s from the Tsar of Russia for saving the crew of a sinking Russian ship. (we're lucky enought to have the hand written letter of thanks from the Tsar's aide but not the medal).

My great great uncles (William's sons) also appear to be mariners. I know nothing of William Colbridge (b 1883, sculcoates Hull) except he was an ordinary seaman on the 1901 census. 
Captain Nathan Colbridge (b 1878, Sculcoates, Hull) was the master of the RFA Elderol from 1933-1937. I have found a note of him on a 1933 incoming passenger list returning from Malta with his address as RFA Enderol, Devonport. For some reason he is the only passenger to have a line scribled through his details. 
George Horton Colbridge (b.1884, Sculcoates Hull) worked in Bridlington taking passengers out on day trips. He was Master of the Thornwick until 1953 (I assume this was his death as my mother recalls he keeled over and died whislt walking off the boat).

I know it's a long shot but any information about the mariner Colbridges or their boats would be of great interest to me. 

Thank you, Bek


----------



## benjidog

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

bekbot said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and would appreciate any help anyone can give me.
> I will just put everything I know in the hope anyone can help me.
> 
> My great great great grandfather was Nathaniel Colbridge (b.1819 Thorne), he appears on the 1861 census on a 97 tonne schooner in falkirk. I recall a website from a year or so ago that I cannot find that talks about Nathan being the owner of a 97 tonne boat that was the largest ever built in its shipyard. I can't remember any other details I'm affraid.
> 
> My great great grandfather was William Colbridge (b.1847 Thorne). He was also a master mariner and appears on the 1881 census as the master of the SS West Riding docked in Monmouthshire. William recieved a medal in the late 1880s/early 1890s from the Tsar of Russia for saving the crew of a sinking Russian ship. (we're lucky enought to have the hand written letter of thanks from the Tsar's aide but not the medal).
> 
> My great great uncles (William's sons) also appear to be mariners. I know nothing of William Colbridge (b 1883, sculcoates Hull) except he was an ordinary seaman on the 1901 census.
> Captain Nathan Colbridge (b 1878, Sculcoates, Hull) was the master of the RFA Elderol from 1933-1937. I have found a note of him on a 1933 incoming passenger list returning from Malta with his address as RFA Enderol, Devonport. For some reason he is the only passenger to have a line scribled through his details.
> George Horton Colbridge (b.1884, Sculcoates Hull) worked in Bridlington taking passengers out on day trips. He was Master of the Thornwick until 1953 (I assume this was his death as my mother recalls he keeled over and died whislt walking off the boat).
> 
> I know it's a long shot but any information about the mariner Colbridges or their boats would be of great interest to me.
> 
> Thank you, Bek


Hello,
There is a Nathan Colbridge born Yorkshire 1819. A Nathan Colbridge born Hull 1877 and a William Colbridge born Yorkshire 1847, mentioned in Lloyds Captains Register. I think maybe these are some of the men you are looking for.
http://www.history.ac.uk/gh/capsC.pdf
There are also probably records of them in the series BT at the British National Archive.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=131

Make another post if you need any more help.

Roger


----------



## bekbot

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> There is a Nathan Colbridge born Yorkshire 1819. A Nathan Colbridge born Hull 1877 and a William Colbridge born Yorkshire 1847, mentioned in Lloyds Captains Register. I think maybe these are some of the men you are looking for.
> http://www.history.ac.uk/gh/capsC.pdf
> There are also probably records of them in the series BT at the British National Archive.
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=131
> 
> Make another post if you need any more help.
> 
> Roger


Thank you very much. I'm sure that will be them. 
what exactly is the LLoyd's register of captains and what sort of information does it hold?


----------



## Roger Griffiths

bekbot said:


> what exactly is the LLoyd's register of captains and what sort of information does it hold?


The following leaflet should give you an idea
http://www.history.ac.uk/gh/capreg.htm
Together with the information contained within the National Archive you should be able to build a comprehensive record of the individual officers seagoing career. Presuming they have not been lost or destroyed.
As a lot of the records are on microfilm I suggest a personal visit to the Guildhall Library and the National Archive would be the most productive course.

Roger


----------



## jempie

*The Colbridge Mariners*

Whilst visiting my family at the weekend, my father showed me this thread posted in August 2009 wanting information on the Mariner Colbridges. 
Bekbot says George Horton Colbridge (born 1884) was a great great uncle. He was my grandfather. My parents have a fine portrait of in their house of my great grandfather William Colbridge(b.1847) wearing his uniform.

My father certainly has lots more information on the family!

Fiona


----------



## bekbot

jempie said:


> Whilst visiting my family at the weekend, my father showed me this thread posted in August 2009 wanting information on the Mariner Colbridges.
> Bekbot says George Horton Colbridge (born 1884) was a great great uncle. He was my grandfather. My parents have a fine portrait of in their house of my great grandfather William Colbridge(b.1847) wearing his uniform.
> 
> My father certainly has lots more information on the family!
> 
> Fiona


Thank you, Fiona. I have sent you a PM. Any information you have on the family would be wonderful.


----------



## suthpiper

Was your William Colbridge married to Sarah Colbridge? Their son Reginald born 1887 is my grandad - he was in the merchant navy as was my dad John, I am trying to trace my family.


----------



## jempie

suthpiper said:


> Was your William Colbridge married to Sarah Colbridge? Their son Reginald born 1887 is my grandad - he was in the merchant navy as was my dad John, I am trying to trace my family.


William Colbridge (b. 1847) was married to Maria Scutt in Yorkshire. William Colbridge's father was Nathaniel (b. 1819). He was one of nine children. Two of his brothers seem to have had children called William - William Henry b. 1839 and William b. 1835, both in Thorne, Yorkshire but I don't know anymore details about them I'm afraid.


----------



## suthpiper

jempie said:


> William Colbridge (b. 1847) was married to Maria Scutt in Yorkshire. William Colbridge's father was Nathaniel (b. 1819). He was one of nine children. Two of his brothers seem to have had children called William - William Henry b. 1839 and William b. 1835, both in Thorne, Yorkshire but I don't know anymore details about them I'm afraid.


Thanks for this. There is a William Henry born 29.09.1839 in Thorne in my family tree. Obviously Nathaniel was brother of Thomas b. 1811 who had 6 children including William Henry, who in 1891 & 1901 was on vessel "Maria" with your William. My relation is William Henry's younger brother Thomas Husband Colbridge born 14.09. 1841 in Thorne who is my great grandfather who in 1881 was on vessel "India" as Chief Mate.


----------

